# Scangauge Users



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys need some help here. Trying to get some data on regens and distance between regens. Anyone with a Scangauge could post up how many miles you have and what your NCR (number of completed regens) value is. Other info that would be helpful if you have it would be. How often you notice a regen with your scangauge currently and what your average speed/MPG typically is for a tank of fuel as indicated by the DIC. 

Right now my battling poor fuel economy and struggle to get 100-130 miles between regens. 

Right now sitting at 87 NCR with 23090 miles. Average speed varies 35-40 MPH. Lifetime MPG 36.5 indicated by DIC slightly higher by 1 or so MPG hand calculated.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Something is wrong if you are only getting 100-130 miles per regen unless it's a lot of stop and go city driving. In the city, I am always below 20 MPG. I have been averaging around 41 MPG overall. I had 148 regens in 131K miles. However, I am still waiting to hear form the dealer as to whether or not my DPF is toast.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

My car doesn't get that great of mileage at 40 or below mph...need to get to 50 to 65 mph then the mileage goes way up....car seems to regen about every 800 miles or so and the only way I can tell is the cars instant mileage gauge goes down for about 10 minutes or so of driving...or a couple of times the fan was on in the driveway..my lifetime fuel mileage is 40 mpg over 11000 miles...80% highway... the rest local driving...got over 50 mpg on a trip with some city driving..best 50 miles score is 64.8 mpg.


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

~80 miles between regens, very consistent, no stop and go


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cetane said:


> ~80 miles between regens, very consistent, no stop and go


Truly 80 or did you mean 800?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't have the ScanGauge, but the CTS. Last I looked, it didn't have the number of completed REGENS (just - - ). I do keep track of my REGENS as a red indicator comes on the CTS and I also can monitor the soot level. I do almost all mountain highway driving. I've never had a regen sooner than 900 miles and have seen them as far a part as 1200 miles. I am currently at just a little over 1000 miles since the last regen and just hit 22 grams of soot. It should do a regen on my next trip.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

12000 miles 27 NCR


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine is interesting since I have 16k miles on it and it is showing 22 regens. 

What makes it interesting is that the previous owner told me that they ran B100 in it and it ran just fine. I would have thought there would be more regens than there are running that fuel.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Just got my Scangauge. 56 regens in 32k mi. 571 miles avg. Lifetime mpg about 41, mph avg. 40+-.


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

moes670 said:


> Truly 80 or did you mean 800?


Eighty miles between regens, very consistent for several months.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Cetane said:


> Eighty miles between regens, very consistent for several months.


Wow! You must be getting terrible mileage. Something must be wrong. I have 7280 miles and am on 20 grams of soot so regen #8 will happen soon. I would take your car to the dealer for a check-up. Good luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cetane said:


> Eighty miles between regens, very consistent for several months.


You must do only short trips with lots of stop and go if this is truly accurate.


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

No stop and go, rural 2 lane, 50 to 60 mph, yes it sucks, dealer says nothing is wrong.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That's interesting Cetane, but it might not be the big issue you think it is. When I got my scangauge, I was at 49K miles and had 109 regens at the time. My driving patterns have changed since then (I'm putting about 300-400 less highway miles on each week, but still driving the same amount of city miles) and I have noticed far more frequent regens. Not 80 miles between them (although that has happened before), but I'm now going around 200-300 miles between them.


----------



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

This vehicle was by far my worst ownership experience ever, I decided to end the constant dealership service visits and trade it, the variability of good CTDs to bad ones is not worth it to me. I wish I had gotten a good one, but mine was a lemon. 

Wishing other owners a better experience than mine.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Just hooked up to a scanner to get this info. For some reason, my CTS doesn't show this reading. 48,800 miles. 51 Completed regens.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> Just hooked up to a scanner to get this info. For some reason, my CTS doesn't show this reading. 48,800 miles. 51 Completed regens.


It isn't showing a completed regens number you mean? From what I remember @diesel also tried to get this info to display on his Edge CTS and it wouldn't. Just something about that gauge that wasn't fully compatible with the Cruze Diesel. The ScanGauge works flawlessly. I was able to work very closely with the development engineer to get it to display all necessary info as as well as all the extras.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

On the CTS it shows the PID for completed regens, but it's blank where the number goes. Everything else seems to work fine. I got the completed regen from a Matco scanner. I have never contacted Edge about it. Glad the Scangauge is working well for you guys. I like the display on the CTS personally, but the compact size of the ScanGauge would be nice. Right after I bought the car I bought an Ultra Guage, as it was cheap. Told basic info, but nothing like the CTS or ScanGauge.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I do recall some issues with my Edge CTS, but I don't remember what they were,


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Join the dark side. Get BiScan. We have cookies.


----------

